# First PowerColor HD 4870 X2 Images Appear



## W1zzard (Aug 11, 2008)

Another HD 4870 X2 picture leak comes from an anonymous E-Mail in my inbox. The pictures show how the PowerColor HD 4870 X2 will look like.



 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 11, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> Another HD 4870 X2 picture leak comes from an anonymous E-Mail in my inbox. The pictures show how the PowerColor HD 4870 X2 will look like.



Wow, they are all coming out today! Any word on whether TPU will be getting a retail one for testing? I want to know if they have fixed the power draw yet.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol 2gb ddr5.. no microstuttering.. thats insane - i see forward to the reviews


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 11, 2008)

yes we will have a review when the nda is up tomorrow at 12:01 am EDT


----------



## btarunr (Aug 11, 2008)

You're going to review this, aren't you? (looking at the TPU watermark).


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 11, 2008)

I think they already have reviewed it. The minute the NDA is lifted, you'll see the net swarming with reviews! I'm looking forward to anandtech and tpu's review, I find those the best there is.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 11, 2008)

In today's day and age, NDAs make me chuckle.

Bring on the reviews!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 11, 2008)

no we are not reviewing a powercolor card this time


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, if they want to be the first to publish reviews next time around, they better agree with the NDA...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 11, 2008)

Man.... beautiful card. Can't wait to see the reviews.


----------



## lolhalol (Aug 11, 2008)

*i can get them retail already*

Got a call today by distro rep to meet with him..told me its a surprise.

When i reach..  4870X2 retail unit are here 











not many pics i can take atm.. ill try to get more pics later 


Package comes with standard driver cd and additional software.. but also comes with vantage. More details to come soon  

regards
Reggie


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 11, 2008)

12:01 AM EDT = 04:01 GMT . Nice, gonna set the clock one hour earlier so I have time to read some reviews


----------



## mascaras (Aug 11, 2008)

I will start  testing   this   powercolor 4870X2 tomorow 


i will report the tests later



regards


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 11, 2008)

I wanna see the HIS ones. They usually have the coolest looking!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 11, 2008)

Zehnsucht said:


> 12:01 AM EDT = 04:01 GMT . Nice, gonna set the clock one hour earlier so I have time to read some reviews



5 am gmt ?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2008)

Will the 4870 X2 work with my 680i SLI SE board(TR)? 

I dont know how the Ati drivers are going to work with the nvidia chipset.


----------



## mdm-adph (Aug 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I wanna see the HIS ones. They usually have the coolest looking!



Hopefully they'll release an un-stickered cooler, too.   I was really jiving with the all-black look that the prerelease photos of this card had.



> Will the 4870 X2 work with my 680i SLI SE board(TR)?
> 
> I dont know how the Ati drivers are going to work with the nvidia chipset


Yes, should work fine.  Don't need crossfire to run this card, and I don't think the presence of an nvidia chipset should cause trouble.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 11, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Will the 4870 X2 work with my 680i SLI SE board(TR)?
> 
> I dont know how the Ati drivers are going to work with the nvidia chipset.



Of course! You cant Crossfire two of them tho, but you can use one perfectly fine


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 11, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> 5 am gmt ?



EDT = GMT - 4 => GMT = EDT + 4 

Man, writing 1201 AM is one strange way to put it. I'm used to 1201 (1201 PM) and 0001 (1201 AM).


Due to DST, CET should be GMT +2 this time of year, so 06:01 CET is pretty good time to get a coffee and wake up reading the reviews 

I don't know why I'm so excited though, I probably wont even buy a new GPU until next year.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2008)

Now i have to pick, should i get a GTX 260 or one of the 4870 X2's?

I know the 4870 X2 will cost more but i think it may be worth it.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 11, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Now i have to pick, should i get a GTX 260 or one of the 4870 X2's?
> 
> I know the 4870 X2 will cost more but i think it may be worth it.



Is the 680i mobo PCI-E 2 or 1 ? Cus if they havent fixed power issues, the 4870X2 needs the power capability of a PCI-E 2.0 mobo. i also dont know how well a 600W will cope either. Will be interesting to see TPU's review tomorrow and see if power issues are fixed.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 11, 2008)

Zehnsucht said:


> so 06:01 CET is pretty good time to get a coffee and wake up



sucks for me though because i have to get up so early and press the launch button


----------



## CY:G (Aug 11, 2008)

Cant wait for the reviews, my only question is, and only if you can respond W1zzard...

Are the reviews testing this card with a new unreleased driver??


----------



## robspierre6 (Aug 11, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Now i have to pick, should i get a GTX 260 or one of the 4870 X2's?
> I know the 4870 X2 will cost more but i think it may be worth it.



It will cost about 500$ but check this:

http://www.techreport.com/articles.x/15105/6
http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3354&p=4
http://www.techreport.com/articles.x/15105/5


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 11, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> sucks for me though because i have to get up so early and press the launch button



I'll be up and waiting at six.  Wonder if it will break the record of most people online...?


----------



## Zehnsucht (Aug 11, 2008)

At six? Then you'll be one hour late  (UK is GMT +1 with DST?)



W1zzard said:


> sucks for me though because i have to get up so early and press the launch button



Awww poor W1zzard  I bet it was fun testing it though


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Is the 680i mobo PCI-E 2 or 1 ? Cus if they havent fixed power issues, the 4870X2 needs the power capability of a PCI-E 2.0 mobo. i also dont know how well a 600W will cope either. Will be interesting to see TPU's review tomorrow and see if power issues are fixed.



680i is PCI-e 1.0(or 1.1) But you can run 2.0 card on it from what i have heard and seen.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2008)

robspierre6 said:


> It will cost about 500$ but check this:
> 
> http://www.techreport.com/articles.x/15105/6
> http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3354&p=4
> http://www.techreport.com/articles.x/15105/5



Wow, the 4870 X2 must be very powerful. If it can beat 2 GTX280's in SLI.


----------



## mdm-adph (Aug 11, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Wow, the 4870 X2 must be very powerful. If it can beat 2 GTX280's in SLI.



Aye, the GTX 280 is one powerful damn card, but SLI has very poor scaling compared to Crossfire.  So, weirdly enough:

One GTX 280 > One HD 4870

Yet:

Two GTX 280's < One 4870 X2

I do wish that ATI would drop the damn "X2" from this cards -- just call it the 4890 or something.   With this card and the 3870X2, forums like these are just filled with posts like "Can I run this card if I can't run Crossfire?" and "Can I run this card if I have an SLI board?"  I wouldn't doubt that they're probably losing a few sales due to people with SLI boards and whatnot just being scared to buy one.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 11, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> 680i is PCI-e 1.0(or 1.1) But you can run 2.0 card on it from what i have heard and seen.



Yeah, but the power requirements of the engineering sample needed 96W of power through the PCI-E slot under full load which exceeds PCI-E 1 spec.



Zehnsucht said:


> At six? Then you'll be one hour late  (UK is GMT +1 with DST?)
> 
> 
> 
> Awww poor W1zzard  I bet it was fun testing it though



Was thinking it was 5hrs from GMT then another for BST.

meh, will read it at some point, will prob crash the TPu servers if we all try to access it at once!


----------



## robspierre6 (Aug 11, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Aye, the GTX 280 is one powerful damn card, but SLI has very poor scaling compared to Crossfire.  So, weirdly enough:
> 
> One GTX 280 > One HD 4870
> 
> ...





The 4870 competes with the 280gtx and beats it in some games.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4870,1964-10.html
http://techreport.com/articles.x/14990/9
http://techreport.com/articles.x/14990/12
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-4870,1964-14.html


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 11, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Now i have to pick, should i get a GTX 260 or one of the 4870 X2's?
> 
> I know the 4870 X2 will cost more but i think it may be worth it.



For 12xx resolution you wont notice a lot of difference apart from maybe in Crysis.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 11, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> sucks for me though because i have to get up so early and press the launch button



NP, I'll be wide awake at 5 AM GMT, I'll press the 'buttons' for you if I could 

To Do list:
- Publish the review. 
- Deploy a platoon of moderators to keep an eye on the discussion thread
- Ask Zotac for a new ad (No more "Fastest VGA in the World")


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2008)

How about the 9800 GX2?. But i only game at 1440x900, so i guess a GTX 260 or 280 would do.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 11, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> How about the 9800 GX2?. But i only game at 1440x900, so i guess a GTX 260 or 280 would do.



I got 1440x900 and my 4850 laughs at everything even crysis with AA so thats all you need if your gaming


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 11, 2008)

I cant wait and I envy you guys who got reps who contact you about new stuff like this!!!


----------



## Megasty (Aug 11, 2008)

Grrr, I only know a few guys at TD & MC. They like to give you free stuff after they're done nearly blowing it up  Especially the TD guys. I guess they loved all the business I gave them since they opened up over here  I do know a certain someone that will be getting the card today & I will be crashing on him later on


----------



## mk_ln (Aug 12, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> yes we will have a review when the nda is up tomorrow at 12:01 am EDT



ooh, so that's in about 3 hours


----------



## philbrown23 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll be up refreshing the site to see when it comes, though I wont buy this card because I have 2 3870X2's and even if I sell them both now it would only = a single 4870X2


----------



## mk_ln (Aug 12, 2008)

but the performance would be much better!


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 12, 2008)

We need a countdown timer


----------



## mk_ln (Aug 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> We need a countdown timer



i second that option


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 12, 2008)

btarunr said:


> NP, I'll be wide awake at 5 AM GMT, I'll press the 'buttons' for you if I could
> 
> To Do list:
> - Publish the review.
> ...



That you will be !  

Wont you be at work or school or where ever you are at 10:30 AM IST ?


----------



## CY:G (Aug 12, 2008)

Countdown would be nice, i cant WAIT to see the reviews!!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

It comes out today? What time?(in U.S.)


----------



## mk_ln (Aug 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> It comes out today? What time?(in U.S.)



depends where you are located in the U.S.


----------



## CY:G (Aug 12, 2008)

Eastern time?


----------



## mk_ln (Aug 12, 2008)

should be midnight


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

CY:G said:


> Eastern time?



Ya.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

So i guess it comes out in three hours. Hopfully the price for the 4870 comes down with the X2 launch. So i can just get one of those.


----------



## CY:G (Aug 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> So i guess it comes out in three hours.



2 hours 15 minutes


----------



## mk_ln (Aug 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> So i guess it comes out in three hours.



isn't it closer to 2 hours? (EDT, as per Wizzard's post, is Eastern Daylight Time...i.e. GMT-4)


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

While you guys are anticipating the 4870 X2, i am anticipating the price going down for the regular 4870.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

mk_ln said:


> isn't it closer to 2 hours? (EDT, as per Wizzard's post, is Eastern Daylight Time...i.e. GMT-4)



Ya, sorry i just counted the hours and not how many minutes.


----------



## CY:G (Aug 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Ya, sorry i just counted the hours and not how many minutes.



Whats your budget for the 4870?? how low do you want it to drop?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

CY:G said:


> Whats your budget for the 4870?? how low do you want it to drop?



Around the $200's is my budget(when i get some cash). But i dont want to go for it now if its going to drop in price. I would like it to drop maybe to at least $199.99


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Around the $200's is my budget(when i get some cash). But i dont want to go for it now if its going to drop in price. I would like it to drop maybe to at least $199.99



Don't count on that. If the price drops that low, people will buy 2 4870's instead of 4870X2 in which ATI have invested so heavily ( dual-GPU on a chip design ) .


----------



## MarcusTaz (Aug 12, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Don't count on that. If the price drops that low, people will buy 2 4870's instead of 4870X2 in which ATI have invested so heavily ( dual-GPU on a chip design ) .




Very True...


----------



## mk_ln (Aug 12, 2008)

that'd be sweet if prices dropped to those levels...but i think that, by that time, there will be something else that blows it out of the water


----------



## mk_ln (Aug 12, 2008)

UPDATE: less than an hour to go!


----------



## zithe (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh man. I like the color! I need 3grand right now. XD


----------



## flclisgreat (Aug 12, 2008)

give me a non sticker heatsink pls, at least till the EK 4870x2 blocks come out


----------



## zithe (Aug 12, 2008)

5 more minutes omg omg omg. XD!!!! I want one of these!

Edit: 45 seconds!!!!!!1


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yay!!


----------



## zithe (Aug 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Yay!!



It's finally (sort of) out!!!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Don't count on that. If the price drops that low, people will buy 2 4870's instead of 4870X2 in which ATI have invested so heavily ( dual-GPU on a chip design ) .



So should i just buy a 4870 at a price it is at now?


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> So should i just buy a 4870 at a price it is at now?



Price will not come down due to 4870x2 , but gradually over time.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 12, 2008)

Selling like hot cakes in the UK now, the cheapest I can find is £375.......$725


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 12, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Selling like hot cakes in the UK now, the cheapest I can find is £375.......$725



There is a sapphire on ebuyer for £354.98
Or a Powercolor for £344.98


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats expensive.

Hopefully they hurry up with in the the U.S., there not on Newegg yet.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Thats expensive.
> 
> Hopefully they hurry up with in the the U.S., there not on Newegg yet.



Not really, like I'm doin in all these similar threads  :

$549 -> £288 -> £338 (inc VAT)


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hopfully Nvidia shows a GTX 280 X2 or something that will combat Ati. Maybe at Nvision 08 they'll revel something.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Hopfully Nvidia shows a GTX 280 X2 or something that will combat Ati. Maybe at Nvision 08 they'll revel something.



I hope its not just two GTX 280 PCBs slapped together cus that would kinda suck. I prefer single GPU's really. Roll on the GTX300 series!


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

I guess this means that the 4870 X2 reqires PCI-E 2.0:


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I guess this means that the 4870 X2 reqires PCI-E 2.0:



No, its still backwards compatible (apparently). Im still a little worried about its power draw though, could damage some PCI-E 1 mobos.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

That sucks, i guess i ams till just going to stick with the regular 4870.(which isn't a problems since i game at 1440x900)


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 12, 2008)

*4870 X2's are now on Newegg*!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=4870+x2&x=0&y=0


----------



## CY:G (Aug 12, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> *4870 X2's are now on Newegg*!!!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=4870+x2&x=0&y=0



Wow, that took a while, now to wait for them to appear on Canadian stores


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 12, 2008)

So much for the $500 release price lol....  :shadedshu


----------

